# barebow recurve riser question



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

minnie3 said:


> are most barebow recurvers stringwalking? In Europe, yes, and most likely in the US too.
> are most barebow risers ILF compatible? can i use samick or hoyt ilf limbs with them? Yes, and yes.
> are they generally available in 23" and more commonly 25" like olympic style or are they generally shorter than olympic? Some available in 23" (Spigarelli Explorer, Bernardini Nilo) but most in 25", or 27" (Bernardini Luxor)
> which size riser should i be looking at if i am a shorter person who shoots a 64" bow (23" with short ILF) with a 24"DL? Use what you have.
> ...


I suggest you use what you have to get started. It's cheap, readily available and should already suit you! Just remove the stabiliser and replace with a screw in weight. Later look at the 23" Spigarelli Explorer- cheap, balances very well, well made, light.

Here is a list of the risers and limbs in barebow use at the last FITA World Field Archery Championships in France this autumn.


MEN:

Guiseppe Seimandi: Greenhorn Sirius/Kaya K7
David Garcia Fernandez: Greenhorn Sirius/Kaya K7
Sebastian Juanola Codina: Greenhorn Sirius/Kaya K7
Ferruccio Berti: Greenhorn Sirius/Kaya K7

Franz Haberler: Greenhorn Sirius/Hoyt 990 TX
Pasi Ahjokivi: Greenhorn Sirius/W&W Winact
Michael Fischer: Greenhorn Sirius/W&W

Alan Eagleton: Spigarelli 650 Club/ Border HEX6
Ben Rogers: Spigarelli 650 Club/ Border HEX6
Raimo Pihlajaniemi: Spigarelli 650 Club/ W&W Winex

Bobby Larsson: Spigarelli 2001 VBS/W&W

Istvan Kakas: Best Moon/W&W
Milan Hladil: Best Moon/?
Richard Kocourek: Best Moon/W&W
Marjan Podrzaj: Best Zenit/W&W Inno Power
Kalle Puman: Best Zenit/W&W Ex-Prime

Roy Olivier: W&W Inno/Uukha Ux 100

Martin Ottossan: Stolid Bull Attaco/Talenta limbs
Richard Klesmann: Stolid Bull Black Thunder riser/ SB limbs

Ernst Crome: Hoyt Radian/W&W Winex
Nerijus Svedas: Hoyt GMX/W&W Winact
Serge Fardel: Hoyt Nexus/Hoyt 990 TX

Twan Cleven: W&W AL1 /W&W Ex-Power

Giovanni Chiossi: By Bernardini Ghibli barebow/MK Korea 1440

Jurij Plesko: W&W CXT/W&W

August Kerschbacher: Browning riser and CCK (Carbon Ceramic Kevlar) limbs

Ty Pelfry: Sky Conquest riser and limbs (?)


WOMEN:

Louise Rees: Hoyt Elan/ Border Premier Carbon
Trudy Scott: Hoyt Matrix/ Hoyt limbs
Eliette Lalour: Hoyt GMX/ W&W Apecs-Prime
Andrea Raigel: Hoyt GMX/ W&W Ex-Power
Lina Bjorklund: Hoyt Nexus/Hoyt limbs
Andreja Izgorsek: Hoyt Nexus/ ?
Eleonora Strobbe: Hoyt Formula RX / Hoyt F7
Anne Viljanen: Hoyt Formula RX ?Hoyt Formula limbs

Christine Gauthe: Greenhorn Sirius/ Kaya K7
Luciana Pennacchi: Greenhorn Sirius/ Kaya K7

Victoria Kalmaru Bernardini Nilo/ W&W Winex
Ulrike Koini: Bernardini Nilo/ W&W Inno Power

Sjan Van Dijck: W&W Inno/W&W Inno Power
Asami Endo: Samick Masters/ Hoyt FX limbs

Roberta Rondini: Bernardini Ghibli/ Kaya K7
Martina Mackova: Best Moon/ Kaya K7
Manja Conrad: Stolid Bull Attaco/ SB limbs (?)

Samantha Crawford: W&W Inno/W&W
Ruth Gilmour: ? riser/ SF limbs


There is a thread and pictures here you may find interesting, lots of pictures of the kit being used.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

1) yes
2) yes, yes
3) yes
4) 23" or 21"
5) Not sure, but most serious fita field barebow archers are shooting an Italian riser that is designed for barebow.
6) BEST, By Bernardini, Spigarelli. Alt. Services.

You'll want a rest with a fairly long arm and a finger-adjustable plunger like the one made by Spigarelli.

Look at using the Wilson tab wih nice, big stitching. 

Good luck!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you for your replies to my questions greysides and limbwalker.
it's lunchtime tuesday here, so i wasn't expecting such a quick response.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Minnie,

the Apecs can be made Fita legal by just removing the front weight/bushing. 
Sending you a pm.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Barebow risers are mainly made in Italy, plus the Belgian Greenhorn Sirius (25")

As of the FITA rules about BB (no) stabilizers, better a long riser with short limbs, but unfortunately limbs manufacturers haven't understood yet they should make not only L/M/S limbs but also XS limbs for archers with short draw lenghts, that are many. 
There are NO specific BB 23" risers, but I can suggest Explorer 23, Nilo 23 and Zenit 23 for this situation. Bernardini Cobra 21 is also a good choice, but grip is unexisting on it, making it more an hunting riser than a Bare Bow riser.

Not well known, but you can shoot the Zenit riser 25 Bare Bow in two versions: the target riser with dedicated steel plates for the bottom part, or the bare bow riser with the lower part modified to get additional steel weights. They are definitely two different risers. 

The Spigarelli 650 Club has now a new evolution that is the Spigarelli BB, slightly slimmer and lighter but accepting two weights instead of one.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> but also XS limbs for archers with short draw lenghts, that are many.


Probably about as many as those of us who need XL limbs


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm *fairly* sure at least two British bowyers make XS limbs... but yes, it would be useful if they were more widely available. Although not for me personally


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your generous replies.
I appreciate all of the information, and now have a better idea about getting started with this style of shooting.

This weekend I have my first opportunity to shoot FITA field. not easy to come by where i live. it's a 4 hour drive and is not shot very often.
as my main experience has been in 3d barebow compound, I will shoot barebow compound for my first effort.
I understand that barebow compound is not shot in FITA field outside of australia.

thanks again. your replies are very helpful.
happy shooting


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Minnie, if you ever make it down this end of the world (Geelong/Melbourne) my wife is a starting barebower, and we've been working on the network of recurve barebowers down this way, both men and women  

At Geelong we've got the luxury of both a FITA field course and an ABA course nearby as well! 

Hope to see you down here some day 

Tom


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Forgot to add, for barebow I shoot an Earl Hoyt SKY conquest riser & limbs, and my wife shoots a Border Black Douglas with either border hex 5's, border CXB's or Hoyt ZR330's 

Tom


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Greysides said:


> I suggest you use what you have to get started. It's cheap, readily available and should already suit you! Just remove the stabiliser and replace with a screw in weight. Later look at the 23" Spigarelli Explorer- cheap, balances very well, well made, light.
> 
> Here is a list of the risers and limbs in barebow use at the last FITA World Field Archery Championships in France this autumn.
> 
> ...


Great info A man, thanks.


----------

